

My spare time project, a simple weather site. what do you think? - andylei
http://www.sunlikely.com

======
there
why are you asking for the user's location? you know it already.

<http://goingtorain.com/>

------
rhdoenges
I like the design, but the ads interrupt it, so maybe move those off to the
margins. Other than that? Excellent!

------
follower
I chuckled at the name--good choice.

------
jameswilsterman
Ra himself would be proud.

